# Google  ireland homepage



## Markjbloggs (13 Jul 2009)

Have 2 problems with Google right now

1. On explorer, no matter how many times I set my preferences on Google, it always reverts to the ireland homepage - I do not want this.  Is there a way to prevent this from happening.

2 Started using firefox - Today, while away from my PC for a while, Google Ireland has set itself as my search page.

What is going on here?  Are these guys snooping on users webpages?

Is Google the new Microsoft???


----------



## mathepac (13 Jul 2009)

Markjbloggs said:


> ... Is Google the new Microsoft???


If the proposals for the multi-platform device-independent Chrome OS go ahead, then yes.


----------



## glowinthedar (13 Jul 2009)

One thing you could try is setting your internet browser to the market/country/language you would like.

You can do this by tools --> Internet options --> Languages --> Add --> Then select the country you would like making sure it is at the very top.

You may need to clear you Internet broswer cache and cookies, close the brower, re-start and go to google!

BTW - Google use reverse IP lookup technology, meaning if you are browsing from an Irish IP address, you will always be detected as being from Ireland. But the above may help!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (14 Jul 2009)

Install the 'Google Global' addon for Firefox and you can tailor your search results to whatever country you want!

[broken link removed]


----------



## jhegarty (14 Jul 2009)

Go to [broken link removed].*siteyouwant*/ncr

Eg:
http://www.google.com/ncr
http://www.google.de/ncr


----------



## ajapale (14 Jul 2009)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Install the 'Google Global' addon for Firefox



Yes, Google Global is a marvellous Firefox AddOn! It has right mouse button Funcitionality so you can set up a list of countries and choose the country you want.


----------



## Markjbloggs (12 Aug 2009)

Had enough - tried everything and it still redirects me to the Ireland site and deletes my preferences.

Bing, here I come.....


----------

